
Are we raising a generation which doesn't care about privacy? - Froyoh
Are we raising a generation which doesn&#x27;t care about privacy?
======
BinaryBuddha
I find that there is a certain casual helplessness in the tone of most people
- not just youngsters - when they talk about how much governments and
corporations actually know about them. I would say there are primarily two
camps/ schools of thought on the topic: the first believing that privacy does
not matter, and the second - while assigning privacy a certain value -
thinking it a lost cause.

